

Justin Kan victim of hate crime - aceperry
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2015/08/16/justin-kan-founder-of-justin-tv-and-twitch-victim-of-hate-crime/

======
gfosco
I was visiting with some friends there, and when I left I stopped to have a
cigarette, turned around and saw that on the garage. I was shocked.. It's so
awful. I took a picture and sent it to my friend, who forwarded it to Justin.
I was relieved to see that he has a sense of humor about this, but it's
completely unacceptable and I really hope they catch the guy.

